# are shotgun scopes legal for turkey in michigan



## sportsnut44 (Jan 10, 2003)

regular cross hair scopes with magnification

are they legal?


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Why wouldn't they be?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

As long as it isn't a laser scope...those are a no-no for hunting.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Yes, they are. But, take my advise, stick to the iron sights. I missed my biggest bird many moons ago because I bumped my scope, besides, the Gobbler will only be a few yards away.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thunderhead said:


> Yes, they are. But, take my advise, stick to the iron sights. I missed my biggest bird many moons ago because I bumped my scope, besides, the Gobbler will only be a few yards away.


Faulty equipment produces faulty results.

The bottom line is, more people have missed stationary targets because they improperly aligned iron sights. Red dots or other optical sights help eliminate that problem.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I cannot shoot rifle type sights worth a hoot.. If you are looking into to optics I would highly recommend from experience not going higher than 1.5x and red dot type sights are better to get full field of view with both eyes open.


----------



## jayhartz (Feb 18, 2012)

I use Williams fiber optic sights on my 12ga and they work really nice and you can adjust the windage and elv.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

The red dot on my shotgun works great for turkey and predator hunting.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

And for more discussion; 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=405781


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

WoW. said:


> Faulty equipment produces faulty results.
> 
> The bottom line is, more people have missed stationary targets because they improperly aligned iron sights. Red dots or other optical sights help eliminate that problem.


Hardly. I don't own junk. I bumped my scope on a rock when the weapon fell over.

That wouldn't have made a difference if it were a bead site.

Pattern your gun, use the same ammo, and your good to go. I still see no reason to use a scope for a 20 yard shot.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thunderhead said:


> Hardly. I don't own junk. I bumped my scope on a rock when the weapon fell over.
> 
> That wouldn't have made a difference if it were a bead site.
> 
> Pattern your gun, use the same ammo, and your good to go. I still see no reason to use a scope for a 20 yard shot.


You really need to be more careful around firearms, especially loaded ones.

And I still maintain that some people find it difficult to draw a bead from a weird position and that is why they miss with just a bead sight and a tightly choked gun.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

WoW. said:


> You really need to be more careful around firearms, especially loaded ones.
> 
> And I still maintain that some people find it difficult to draw a bead from a weird position and that is why they miss with just a bead sight and a tightly choked gun.


I'm curious.

Please define " some people " and what exactly is a weird position.

Are you saying that handicapped folks can't shoot well and require some type of aide ?

Weird position. Your also saying that shooting fron an unfamiliar stance or position is safe ?


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Thunderhead said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> TMI
> 
> ...


 
I think that it is common knowledge that when shooters are not standing on level ground with a mounted gun and are all prepared for the shot that things can go wrong.

Some people cannot shoot sitting down to save their butt. They also have a hard time properly mounting the gun and then getting the proper cheek weld to make sure that the load is going where they want. I know many a proficient shooter that has shot right over the head of a turkey because they just didn't have the right sight picture.

Nothing more.

And, I will still maintain that sight aids are just that---sight aids. Some people do better with them and that FACT is undeniable.


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

im tougher...no i am... no i am....

really guys? it was a simple question that turned into a toughman contest in like 4 posts. that's ridiculous..............


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I agree with Thunderhead. I missed the biggest Rio I've ever had in front of me at about 10 yards with a scope. Maybe it was cause I didn't have it sighted in right, it was new, maybe it got bumped during the 1600 mile ride to Kansas, I don't know. The fact is I missed the biggest Rio I've ever had in my sights at 10 yards, and I've killed a lot of birds at 10 yards without one. It came off my gun that afternoon. I killed a nice bird the next morning, but not the great big one I'd had the day before. 

Gadgets don't necessarily make it easier, sometimes they make it harder, and it's already hard enough.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The biggest reason for missing with iron sights or sighting using the barrel is not having your cheek down on the stock. If you not cheek down you are going to shoot over the toms head.

How do I know?

I will claim the fifth amendment on that one!

I have never seen the need for a scope hunting turkeys.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

> I will claim the fifth amendment on that one!


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

This post has taken many turns. :yikes: To answer the simple question is it legal to hunt turkeys with a scope? YES it is! 

Good Luck to all this season, be here soon.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

WoW. said:


> I think that it is common knowledge that when shooters are not standing on level ground with a mounted gun and are all prepared for the shot that things can go wrong.
> 
> Some people cannot shoot sitting down to save their butt. They also have a hard time properly mounting the gun and then getting the proper cheek weld to make sure that the load is going where they want. I know many a proficient shooter that has shot right over the head of a turkey because they just didn't have the right sight picture.
> 
> ...



Things can and do go wrong. Prepared or not. 

Personally ? 
I could care less if they stuck a cork up their butt, bent over, and, using their weiner as a " site aid ", farted...... with said cork braining said Gobbler in the melon. 

To each his own.
I've been in on countless bird kills and merely stated an informed opinion based on professional, first hand experience.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

And no, until I lose a few pounds guys, I can't pull off the cork kill.


----------

